# How to get my cockapoo to swim



## Scubascott (Sep 5, 2014)

Hey everyone my parents have a 9 year old cockapoo Barkley she is the sweetest thing ever but she is afraid of water. I was wondering how to train her to like the water I have put her in the water and held her from her bottom to see if she could swim and she instantly swam to he steps I would love for her to just jump or go in he pool freely. And also she has a large allergy problem and bites her paws constantly we have tried everything from vet Meds to nightly primrose oil for the skin but she still seems to bite hard to the point where she stops mid walk to bite any help with that would be great too. Thanks I'm going to try a chamomile tea foot soak maybe that will help south the itch.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Let's see some pictures of her! Welcome to the forum. 

Like humans, swimming just isn't for some dogs. I wouldn't force the issue, you will end up causing her to develop a fear. Most dogs will swim instinctively if they are forced to do so but will only swim for pleasure if they enjoy it. I wouldn't push it, at 9 years old, had she wanted to swim regularly she would have started by now. 

In relation to the itch, what food is she on? Do you know what she is allergic to?


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Poppy won't swim if she's dry. We tempt her in by throwing her ball in progressively further until she's so wet, she doesn't care any more. She still won't go in of her own accord, though she does like a paddle. 

When she does swim, she's a natural and doesn't mind a bit. She just needs the impetus of her ball being nearly lost to cause it.
As said before, you can't force her but gentle coaxing - letting her have a good old splash may do the trick. She's only young so time will tell.


----------



## Scubascott (Sep 5, 2014)

She is on a none wheat chicken and rice diet with fruits she is on IAMS healthy natural chicken and barley chicken rice barley and a little fish the vet said it could be grass the chemicals in grass catch between her pads on her paws. Don't know for sure


----------



## Scubascott (Sep 5, 2014)

Do any of you guys feed your cockatoo carrots Barkley get one at 7 and one before bed there her favorite snack


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Scubascott said:


> She is on a none wheat chicken and rice diet with fruits she is on IAMS healthy natural chicken and barley chicken rice barley and a little fish the vet said it could be grass the chemicals in grass catch between her pads on her paws. Don't know for sure


Thanks for the picture, she's gorgeous! Really sweet!

Allergies are a minefield, Colin who isn't on here much has Betty who is quite allergenic I think and he's investigated all matter of things. Maybe he could come along to help?? 

You could try adding coconut oil to her diet, it's a great all rounder and good for healthy skin. It may help to sooth some of the itching if she gets it daily in her food? I use it for many reasons for myself and my dogs and I know others have also started to use it here for their 'poos. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=t&ref=pd_sl_57qhmpwy49_b


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

I miss read that I thought she was 9 months - doh!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Scubascott said:


> Do any of you guys feed your cockatoo carrots Barkley get one at 7 and one before bed there her favorite snack


Just as a side note - starchy foods can cause itching in dogs. Carrots are quite starchy.  hopefully this is not the issue, and Barkley can continue to enjoy her favourite treat.


----------



## Scubascott (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks for the help RuthMill I'm going to try that coconut oil and see if that helps and cut back on the carrots


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

You may also want to switch to a dry dog food that is a single protein source. I know iams usually has some chicken byproduct in it and if your poo is allergic to chicken, it would require a different brand. My last dog would get ear infections from scratching so much. Stopped all chicken and it went away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> You may also want to switch to a dry dog food that is a single protein source. I know iams usually has some chicken byproduct in it and if your poo is allergic to chicken, it would require a different brand. My last dog would get ear infections from scratching so much. Stopped all chicken and it went away.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I always forget about the chicken thing until you remind me Maureen . A lot of dogs do have allergies to chicken. I read something once that said that ⅔ of dog food allergies are allergies to chicken.


----------



## Scubascott (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks Lexi we have tried all types from blue buffalo to several other types this iams has no chicken by product corn or soy she loves it though


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Even without the byproduct I would switch foods to see if it is the chicken protein itself. Some thoughts are because vaccinations usually have chicken product (eggs) that has sensitized dogs to it because they get vaccinated repeatedly. 

It's a tough call if she won't eat other things but I know by dogs love anything with coconut oil so maybe mix up the new kibble with the coconut oil. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

My guess is that a nine year old dog who dislikes water will never like it, no matter what you do. To get a dog who would rather be in water than out (like my Rufus) you need to either get a water breed or start very young with a pup full of confidence and exuberance for novelty. We introduced him right from the get go to warm wading pools keeping all experiences completely positive. We made him wear a life jacket for his first few months of real swimming as well.

It is fun to have a water loving dog but there is a flip side which is that keeping him out of water is a problem and we keep him close by canals, fast moving water, water fountains and we have to hold him close so he doesn't jump out of boats!


----------



## Scubascott (Sep 5, 2014)

Thank you RuthMill I have put Barkley a 25 pound cockapoo on a twice a day 1/4 tsp of coconut oil and I have already noticed her itching and biting of pass has dramatically reduced by 50% so happy now.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Scubascott said:


> Thank you RuthMill I have put Barkley a 25 pound cockapoo on a twice a day 1/4 tsp of coconut oil and I have already noticed her itching and biting of pass has dramatically reduced by 50% so happy now.


Wow, that's amazing. This stuff is really fab! It just solves a lot of problems!


----------

